# fischpüfung ab 10 jahre



## siechstaler (29. Juli 2008)

muß ein 10jähriger der den jugendfischerreischein  ( sachsen-anhalt )machen will auch nachweisen das er an den vorbereitungslehrgänge von 30 stunden teilgenommen hat #cund wie sie die jugendfischerreischeinprüfung aus damit es auch ein kind von 10 jahren versteht|wavey:|wavey:
danke im voraus für die tips und antworten


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischpüfung ab 10 jahre*

habt Ihr keinen Jugendfischereischein? Soweit ich weiß darf man den richtigen erst mit 14 ablegen


----------



## Pappa70 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischpüfung ab 10 jahre*

Hi  , 
also meine tochter hat ihren schein schon mit 7 gemacht( noch nach den alten regeln  im ohrekreis). war ganz leicht.
jetzt müssen meines wissens auch die kinder 30 stunden nachweisen und die schriftliche prüfung ist auch die gleiche glaub ich.für genaue angaben frag doch lieber in deinem landratsamt , untere fischereibehörde nach,die müssen das wissen wie es in eurer gegend gehandhabt wird,Grüße ,andreas 

und deinem filius viel spaß beim angeln  #6


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischpüfung ab 10 jahre*

Moin sichstaler
Ersteinmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB

Die Bestimmungen zum Jugendfischereischein gibt das Fischereigesetz von Sachsen Anhalt in den §§29 - 31 wieder, da steht alles was du wissen musst....

http://st.juris.de/st/gesamt/FischG_ST.htm

|wavey:


----------



## siechstaler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischpüfung ab 10 jahre*

danke allen zusammen 
aber aus den ganzen gesetzen geht nicht genau hervor ob auch beim jugendfischerreischein 30 stunden lehrgänge notwendig sind naja ich werde mal bei der fischerreibehörde nachfragen


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischpüfung ab 10 jahre*



siechstaler schrieb:


> danke allen zusammen
> aber aus den ganzen gesetzen geht nicht genau hervor ob auch beim jugendfischerreischein 30 stunden lehrgänge notwendig sind naja ich werde mal bei der fischerreibehörde nachfragen



Ich finde schon, dass der §31Abs.1 absolut klarstellt, das ein Lehrgang notwendig ist...
Nur, das der Abs. 2 besagt, das halt die Prüfung einfacher ist...
Aber bei der Fischereibehörde wird dir sicher geholfen....

#h


----------



## siechstaler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischpüfung ab 10 jahre*

war gerade beim anmelden für den jugendfischerreischein
kenn mich nun aus also
" für die zulassung zur fischerreiprüfung ( NICHT ZUR JUGENDPRÜFUNG UNTER 18 JAHRE ) ist die teilnahme an einen lehrgang von 30 stunden vorgeschrieben "
petri dank an alle die hier mir geholfen haben


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischpüfung ab 10 jahre*

...und haben die auch was dazu gesagt, wie sich die Kleinen darauf vorbereiten sollen bzw. was da so in der vereinfachten Version drankommt ?

|wavey:


----------



## siechstaler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischpüfung ab 10 jahre*

ich nochmal :vik:
für die  KLEINEN enfällt der schriftliche prüfungsteil

also normal 60 fragen mindestens 45 ok teil 1 schriftlich

10 minuten von ca.3-5 personen in einer gruppe und 75% richtige antworten teil 2 mündlich

letztere das wäre auch der teil für die KLEINEN und kindgerechte fragestellungen sowieso
#6


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: fischpüfung ab 10 jahre*

Na dann übt mal schön das werfen....

|wavey:


----------

